

Cool at 13, Adrift at 23 - juanplusjuan
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/well/2014/06/23/cool-at-13-adrift-at-23/

======
DougN7
Although some huge changes take place in middle school, I wonder how much this
same pattern (even with different specifics) plays out at additional 10 year
segments, like 18 to 28.

